# Behringer fbq1000 compatibility with rew software



## blacksound (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir,
I want to know that behringer fbq1000 is compatible with midi control rew software for subwoofer equalization.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult to say for sure. It looks to be a rebadged DSP1124P but the manual on the website does not contain any information on the Midi commands (not that I can find anyway) so no way to check whether they are the same as the DSP1124P. Might be best asking Behringer whether the Midi interface is the same as DSP1124P or not.


----------



## blacksound (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir,
Anyone on community try fbq1000 for parametric equalization in subwoofer.

Regards,
Blacksound


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

A search for FBQ1000 turns up this post: DSP1124 vs FBQ1000 are they the same?.


----------

